# Need the absolutely lowest profile boots possible..



## Funkfish (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey guys, I have really big feet and I'm getting some serious toe drag. I'm trying to do anything I can to fix it. My bindings are pretty ducked out already. I wear a 13 street shoe and right now and I ride a 13 Saloman faction boot. 

I tried on a 12 in a bunch or various burton boots because of their "shrinkage tech" but it was just too small. I'm worried if I wear a 13 burton I'll have the same problem.

If anyone knows of other boot manufacturers that could help with this problem I'd love some recommendations. Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The Salomon F series boots are probably the smallest footprint boot that I've personally seen. Word to the wise though, if you have any issue at all with your feet getting cold, your feet are gonna turn into icicles with virtually any of the reduced volume boots. You're sacrificing insulation for a smaller footprint. Also, the F series run narrow so if you have wide feet they're probably not gonna be an option for you.


----------



## Funkfish (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks! Yeah my feet are long and skinny so that shouldn't be an issue. The other curveball is my left foot is slightly longer than my right.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Definitely give the F series a shot. I have narrow feet too and finding boots that fit properly and don't have heel lift issues is a bitch.


----------



## Funkfish (Apr 3, 2015)

Just to confirm, you're talking about these guys right? 

F3.0 - Boots - Snowboard - Salomon

How do the 4.0 and 3.0 differ do you know?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

The F 3.0 and 4.0 are dope. I typically wear a 10-10.5 in shoes and a 9 1/2 in the 3.0 and 4.0 was just pushing on my toe without any heat molding. You might be able to wear a 11 after heat molding and then ride a stand width board. Also I have yet to have a boot hold my heel down as good the Salomons. #1 most important thing though is to make sure they fit your foot and don't cause pain.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Cant you just get a wider board?
How heavy are you and what board are you riding?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Make your board fit you feet, not your feet fit your board.


----------



## Funkfish (Apr 3, 2015)

Obviously I can get a new board. But that's a last resort as I'm riding a brand new 163 Lib Tech TRS with a waist width of 25.6cm. I'm 6'5" 220 lbs.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Measure the length of your feet with WiredSports method, heel kicked back against the wall and then mark where your longest toe goes to and measure that distance. If your feet actually are a size 13, you'll never get rid of toe drag on the 25.6 waist. You bought the wrong board, but if you can get into a smaller boot comfortably then there's hope.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Could've picked a bigger board and maybe same size and wider.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Ya, you have the right length but wrong width. If you want to lay down nice carves you are going to have issues. They make that board in a midwide now maybe try to sell yours and pick one up. If price is an issue get a flow drifter 163 wide, its a 27ww, if you wait until its on sale you can probably come out even. Same profile, no mag, but grips really well.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

you could do riser plates


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Phedder said:


> Measure the length of your feet with WiredSports method, heel kicked back against the wall and then mark where your longest toe goes to and measure that distance. If your feet actually are a size 13, you'll never get rid of toe drag on the 25.6 waist. You bought the wrong board, but if you can get into a smaller boot comfortably then there's hope.


I agree with Phedder  JK, but it would be really helpful if you have time to do this:

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Funkfish said:


> Obviously I can get a new board. But that's a last resort as I'm riding a brand new 163 Lib Tech TRS with a waist width of 25.6cm. I'm 6'5" 220 lbs.


There is no Lib Tech TRS in a 163.

There is a TRS in a 162 with a waist width of 25.6.

You should have purchased a 159MW with a waist of 26.0, or a 165MW with a waist of 26.3.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

I wear a 12 or 13 shoe depending on the brand and I actually managed to fit myself comfortably into a 10.5 K2 Thraxis. I know K2 makes fairly low pro boots so maybe check them out.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

*Speaking toward the salomon f3.0, it is not low profile what so ever!* I had a size 12 and it was significantly larger than my size 12 burtons tyros. Even one guy at a shop looked at my f3.0's and said he could tell they weren't low profile just from glancing at them.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

13's aren't outlandish. OP should stick to midwide/wide boards and he should be fine. I wear 13's and have never had problems.

Just find boots that fit. Comfy is king.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Maybe OP can trade with someone who has a goatee (southpark ep)*

I find this common problem very interesting.

Its a little different seeing someone who needs a wide but didn't get one.

I've seen alot of ppl on wides who 300% don't need one, but for some reason they go into board buying with size 9-10 boots and "wide" being the only caveat. 

They're like "Snowklinger, I need a snowboard but don't know what to get! All I know is I need a wide! What do you think?" 

And I'm all like, "Shoot man, I dont know."

What is going on in casual board buying land?!?!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> I find this common problem very interesting.
> 
> Its a little different seeing someone who needs a wide but didn't get one.
> 
> ...


Well maybe they thought it goes the same with boards? You know the girth is more important than the length.:hairy:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Bertieman said:


> *Speaking toward the salomon f3.0, it is not low profile what so ever!* I had a size 12 and it was significantly larger than my size 12 burtons tyros. Even one guy at a shop looked at my f3.0's and said he could tell they weren't low profile just from glancing at them.


Completely agree.
The old Salomon F series boots (F20, F22, F24) were low profile.
The new ones (F3.0, F4.0) are not low profile.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The current F series is low profile for 2006. They didn't get any smaller since then, but every other brand has. The benefit to F now is that they only break in about a quarter size, and that's it, ever. They also do ride great if they fit you.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Salomon for sure


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

I thought burton had lowest profile. But never really tried Solomons, so wouldnt know


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

The salomons I've tried were pretty low pro but yeah the drawback is lack of support and warmth. I tried a few pairs on in the shop I worked for and even then got the impression they wouldn't be very toasty or supportive but it all depends how you ride I suppose.


----------



## Funkfish (Apr 3, 2015)

I ended up grabbing a 13 Burton Imperial. When I A/B'd it to my current boot it was easily 1-1.5 sizes smaller than my Salomon boot. Did a little tweak with the bindings and the board is riding better than ever. With that said I should definitely pick up a wide board. I'm looking at a Lib Tech Skunk Ape which is 268mm in the middle. 

I have a little chip on my shoulder because my board/boot/binding package was setup at a shop and they definitely knew they were putting me on a board that was too thin with massive boots. I went to another shop to buy the Imperials and the first thing they said when they saw my old boot/board setup was "you ride on that?"


----------

